# MOSFET box mod help



## kelly22 (1/12/15)

Hi guys I'm looking for some help in converting a diy box mod a buddy wired n built for me from parallel to series as I am not gappy with the power in paralell as it feels the box mod is not performing at its peak or even near there,very under powered,I think if its rewired in series it will perform better I have little to no knowledge in wiring so I'm looking for someone to help me do it thanks guys have a good day

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eviltoy (1/12/15)

Bridge the bottom contacts on the sleds then the top of the sled will be + and -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/12/15)

here is the series wiring diagram

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/12/15)

That low power feeling will happen if you're not using the right mosfet chip. If the gate threshold voltage(Vgs(th)) is in the 2~4v region the chip doesnt turn on fully, instead it just heats up and gives a low powered vape.
The IRFz44N and IRF1404 are decent amperage chips but with a high gate voltage, what you need is either the IRLB3034 or IRLB8743, both with a Vgsth of 1~2.5V.


----------



## eviltoy (1/12/15)

And the IRLB3813 would be a good choice too. It is becoming the more wider used fet in these boxes


----------



## kelly22 (1/12/15)

Thanks

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly22 (1/12/15)

Guys jus wanted to let u know I have no knowledge of these parts I jus wanted an unregulated box n I bought it n gave it to a buddy to put tofether bkz im disable n cant use my left hand 

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------

